# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين تونس >  قانون87لسنة1989والمتعلق بتنظيم مهنة المحاماة

## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الأول
المحاماة مهنة حرة ومستقلة غايتها المساعدة على إقامة العدل.
الفصل الثاني
المحامي ينوب الأشخاص والذوات المعنوية ويساعدهم ويدافع عنهم لدى جميع الهيئات القضائية والإدارية والتأديبية ويقدم الاستشارات القانونية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثالث
يباشر مهنة المحاماة من كان مرسماً بجدول المحامين ويشترط في خطاب الترسيم أن يكون:
1 ـ تونسي الجنسية منذ خمسة أعوام على الأقل.
2 ـ مقيما بتراب الجمهورية التونسية.
3 ـ ألا يقل عمره عن عشرين عاماً وأن لا يتجاوز الخمسين.
4 ـ يتحصل على الإجازة أو الأستاذية في الحقوق أو في العلوم القانونية أو على ما يعادلها من الشهادات الأجنبية في الحقوق.
5 ـ متحصلاً على الشهادة التونسية للكفاءة لمهنة المحاماة ويعفى منها المتحصل على شهادة الدروس المعمقة في الحقوق أو العلوم القانونية أو ما يعادلها من الشهادات الأجنبية في الحقوق.
6 ـ خالياً من السوابق العدلية من أجل جريمة قصدية، ولم يسبق تفليسه أو عزله لأسباب مخلة بالشرف.
7 ـ في وضع قانوني لدعم الخدمة الوطنية.
ويعفى من موجبات الفقرات الثالثة والرابعة والخامسة من باشر القضاء مدة عشرة أعوام.
ويحجر مدة عامين، على القاضي الملتحق بالمحاماة الانتصاب بدائرة الولاية التي يوجد بها مقر آخر محكمة عمل بها إذا كان قد قضي فيها أكثر من عامين، كما يحجر عليه لنفس المدة النيابة والترافع أمام محاكم النواحي والمحكمة الابتدائية بتلك الولاية وآخر محكمة استئناف عمل بها منذ سنتين، كما يحجر عليه بالنيابة والترافع في كل القضايا التي كان باشرها خلال عمله القضائي.
ويجب أن يقدم المترشح بطلب الانتساب للمحاماة لمجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين مصحوباً بالوثائق المثبتة لتوافر الشروط المذكورة أعلاه مع تقرير مفصل عن حياته الدراسية والمهنية وعلى كاتب الهيئة تسليم وصل لطالب الترسيم في صورة تقديم ملفه مباشرة لكتابتها.
وعلى مجلس الهيئة البت فيه، في الآجال وطبق الأحكام المنصوص عليها بالفصل من هذا القانون.
الفصل الرابع
يضبط مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين جدول المحامين في جدول كل سنة قضائية.
يشتمل جدول المحامين على ثلاثة أجزاء.
الجزء الأول يحتوي على أسماء المحامين المباشرين.
الجزء الثاني يحتوي على أسماء المحامين غير المباشرين.
الجزء الثالث يحتوي على أسماء المحامين المتقاعدين والشرفيين.
أ ـ ويشتمل الجزء الأول من الجدول على أسماء المحامين مع بيان تاريخ تقييدهم حسب الأقدمية وعناوين مكاتبهم وينقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام:
ـ القسم الأول يشتمل على المحامين لدى التعقيب.
ـ القسم الثاني يشتمل على المحامين لدى الاستئناف.
ـ القسم الثالث يشتمل على المحامين المتمرنين.
ب ـ ويشتمل الجزء الثاني من الجدول على أسماء المحامين غير المباشرين مرتباً حسب الأقدمية.
ج ـ ويشتمل الجزء الثالث من الجدول على أسماء المحامين المتقاعدين والشرفيين مرتباً حسب تاريخ تقاعدهم، ومنحهم الطبقة الشرفية.
الفصل الخامس
يجب على المحامي الذي رسم أسمه بالجدول لأول مرة أن يؤدي أمام محكمة الاستئناف التي سينتصب بدائرتها وقبل مباشرته العمل اليمين الآتية:
(أقسم بالله العظيم أن أقوم بأعمالي في مهنة المحاماة بأمانة وشرف وأن أحافظ على سر المهنة وأن أحترم القوانين وأن لا أتحدى الاحترام الواجب للمحاكم وللسلط العمومية).

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل السادس
يكون المحامي في وضعية مباشرة أو في وضعية غير مباشر.
القسم الأول
في المحامي المباشر
الفصل السابع
يكون المحامي المباشر أما بصدد التمرين أو مرسماً لدى الاستئناف أو لدى التعقيب.
أولاً ـ في التمرين
الفصل الثامن
يتم الترسيم بقسم المحامين المتمرنين بقرار من مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين بناء على طلب كتابي مشفوع بالوثائق المنصوص عليها بالفصل الثالث من هذا القانون ويجتمع مجلس الهيئة كل شهرين على الأقل للنظر في مطالب الترسيم، وذلك للتأكد من توفر الشروط الواردة بالفصل الثالث.
وعلى طالب الترسيم أن يدلي بشهادة من أحد المحامين المباشرين لدى التعقيب أو لدى الاستئناف منذ ثلاث سنوات على الأقل، تفيد أنه يسمح له بالتمرين في مكتبه.
وفي صورة التعذر يرفع طالب الترسيم أمره إلى رئيس الفرع الجمهوري الذي يتولى مساعدته على إيجاد من يتولى الإشراف على تمرينه وفق أحكام النظام الداخلي.
وعلى مجلس الهيئة أن يبت في المطلب بقرار معلل خلال شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه أو توجيهه بصورة قانونية ويعد السكوت رفضاً، ولا تدخل في حساب ذلك الأجل مدة العطلة القضائية.
الفصل التاسع
مدة التمرين عامان ويمكن التمديد فيها طبق ما هو مبين بالفصل 14 من هذا القانون.
ولا يعفى من التمرين إلا من باشر القضاء مدة تتجاوز العامين ويقع اعتبار المدة التي قضاها المحامي في التمرين بمكتب محام تابع لهيئة أجنبية يربطها بالهيئة الوطنية اتفاق في الموضوع مصدق عليه من طرف وزارة العدل.
الفصل العاشر
يحجر على المحامي المتمرن أن يفتح مكتباً باسمه الخاص ولكن يسمح له بوضع معلقة على أن يكون اسمه مقروناً بعبارة (محام متمرن) كما يجب عليه أن لا يستعمل صفة محام إلا مقرونة بكلمة (متمرن).
الفصل الحادي عشر
يجوز للمحامي المتمرن نيابة المتقاضين والترافع باسمه الخاص لدى جميع المحاكم الجزائية ويمكنه النيابة والترافع لدى المحاكم الأخرى التي لا تكون فيها إنابة المحامي وجوبية، وفيما عدا ذلك لا يجوز له النيابة والترافع إلا باسم المحامي الذي هو بصدد قضاء التمرين بمكتبه وتحت إشرافه ويحجر عليه النيابة لدى محكمة التعقيب ولو باسم المحامي المشرف على التمرين.
الفصل الثاني عشر
يجب على المحامي المتمرن أن يواظب على العمل بالمكتب الذي يتمرن به وأن يحضر جلسات المحاكم ومحاضرات التمرين.
ثانياً ـ في الترسيم لدى الاستئناف
الفصل الثالث عشر
يشترط لترسيم المحامي لدى الاستئناف:
أولاً: الإدلاء بشهادة من المحامي الذي قضي التمرين بمكتبه تفيد إتمام التمرين وعند التعذر ينظر مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين في مطلب الترسيم.
ثانياً: تقديم نماذج من التقارير والعرائض المحررة منه.
ثالثاً: المشاركة بإلقاء محاضرة على الأقل والحضور فيما لا يقل عن عشرين محاضرة من محاضرات التمرين.
الفصل الرابع عشر
يقدم طالب الترسيم لدى الاستئناف إلى الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين مطلباً كتابيا في الغرض، وعلى مجلس الهيئة أن يبت فيه خلال شهرين من تاريخ تقديمه أو توجيهه بصورة قانونية ويعد السكوت رفضاً.
وللمجلس أن يأذن بترسيم صاحب المطلب لدى الاستئناف أو بالتمديد في التمرين بقرار معلل تضبط فيه المدة الإضافية التي لا تتجاوز سنتين ويعلم المحامي بذلك في ظرف شهر من تاريخ القرار.
الفصل الخامس عشر
يباشر المحامي لدى الاستئناف جميع أنواع القضايا ما عدا قضايا التعقيب ولو باسم من له حق مباشرتها من المحامين.
ثالثا: في الترسيم لدى التعقيب
الفصل السادس عشر
يشترط لترسيم المحامي لدى التعقيب.
أولاً: أقدمية لا تقل عن عشر سنوات منها ثمان لدى الاستئناف وتطرح من هذا الأجل المدة التي مارس فيها المحامي القضاء.
ثانياً: النخلي بالاستقالة والاعتدال والكفاءة الصناعية والقانونية.
ثالثاً: تقديم مطلب كتابي في الغرض إلى مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين مصحوبا بنماذج من التقارير والأعمال القانونية.
الفصل السابع عشر
يعهد العميد إلى أحد أعضاء مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين بإعداد تقرير حول مدى استيفاء المطلب للشروط المنصوص عليها بالفصل المتقدم وعلى المجلس البت فيه خلال شهرين من تاريخ إيداعه بمكتب مجلس الهيئة أو تبليغه بصورة قانونية ويعد السكوت رفضاً.
وللمجلس أن يأذن بترسيم صاحب المطلب لدى التعقيب أو برفض ذلك بقرار معلل.
ولا يمكن تجديد المطلب إلا بعد مضي عام من تاريخ الرفض أو صدور القرار الاستئنافى بإقراره.
القسم الثاني
في المحامي غير المباشر
الفصل الثامن عشر
يكون المحامي في حالة عدم مباشرة:
أولاً: عند تنفيذ حكم جزائي يتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر سجناً.
ثانياً: بموجب قرار تأديبي سواء كان صادراً عن مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين أو عن محكمة عدلية أو إدارية في صورتي الطعن بالاستئناف أو التعقيب.
ثالثاً: بقرار من مجلس الفرع الجهوى المختص في الحالات التالية:
أ ـ يطلب من المعني بالأمر.
ب ـ إذا لم يدفع معلوم اشتراكه السنوي بعد مضي ثلاثة أشهر من التنبيه عليه برسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ.
ج ـ إذا كان بصدد القيام بالخدمة الوطنية.
د ـ إذا حصلت ظروف جديدة متأخرة عن الترسيم وتبين بعد البحث أن المعني بالأمر أصبح في إحدى الحالات التي تتنافى مع مباشرة المهنة أو تحول دون القيام بها طبق هذا القانون.
الفصل التاسع عشر
يحجر على المحامي المحال على عدم المباشرة تعاطي مهنة المحاماة من تاريخ إعلامه بالقرار طبق القانون.
ويكلف رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص محامياً لتصفية مكتبه وغلقه مدة  الإحالة على عدم المباشرة ويعلم بتلك التدابير العميد والوكيل العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف التي يوجد بدائرتها مقر ذلك الفرع وعلى الوكيل العام المذكور إعلام وزير العدل بذلك.
الفصل العشرون
على المحامي غير المباشر الذي يريد استئناف المباشرة بعد زوال المانع أن يتقدم بطلب كتابي لمجس الفرع الذي عليه أن ينظر فيه خلال شهر بالنسبة للحالات أ ـ ب من الفقرة ثالثاً من الفصل 10 من تاريخ تقديم المطلب أو توجيهه بصورة قانونية ويعد السكوت رفضاً.
ويجب إتمام الإعلام حسب مقتضيات الفقرتين الأخيرتين من الفصل السابق، وذلك سواء بالنسبة للحالات المذكورة آنفا أو لحالتي الفقرتين أولا وثانيا من الفصل 18 اللتين يستأنف فيهما المحامي المباشر بصورة آلية بمجرد انقضاء العقاب.
القسم الثالث
في المحامي المتقاعد والشرفي
الفصل الحادي و العشرون
يلحق المحامي المحال على التقاعد بالجزء الثالث من جدول المحامين.
وتستند الصفة الشرفية للمحامي المتقاعد بقرار من الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين، يقع إبلاغه من طرف العميد على وزير العدل وإلى المعني بالأمر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثاني و العشرون
لا يجوز الجمع بين المحاماة وممارسة مهنة أخرى بأجر على أنه يمكن للمحامي أن يقوم بمهمات وقتية ومحدودة من شأنها أن تستوجب إعطاء منحة من صندوق الدولة أو المؤسسات العمومية أو الجماعات المحلية وإذا كلف المحامي من طرف تفرغه لمهنة المحاماة فإنه يحال على عدم المباشرة.
الفصل الثالث و العشرون
لا يجوز الجمع بين المحاماة والأنشطة التالية:
أ ـ تعاطي التجارة بأنواعها طبقا لأحكام المجلة التجارية.
ب ـ مباشرة المسئولية في شركات أو مؤسسات صناعية أو تجارية أو مالية من شأنها أن تكسبه صفة التاجر.
ج ـ ممارسة السمسرة وغيرها من المهن الحرة الأخرى بصفة مباشرة أو غير مباشرة.
الفصل الرابع و العشرون
لا يمكن لمحام عضو بمجلس النواب أن ينوب أو يترافع لدى سائر المحاكم أو أن يقدم استشارة ضد الدولة أو الجمعيات العمومية الجهوية له بالنظر.
ويحجر على المحامين من قدماء موظفي الدولة المرسمين بأحد أقسام الجزء الأول من جدول المحامين، أن يقوموا بأي عمل ضد مصالح الإدارة العمومية وذلك لمدة خمس سنوات من تاريخ انفصالهم عن مباشرة الوظيفة.
الفصل الخامس و العشرون
يجب أن يكون حضور المحامي أمام المحكمة بالزي الخاص بالمحاماة والذي تضبط مواصفاته بأمر.
الفصل السادس و العشرون
يمنع على غير المحامين النيابة لدى سائر المحاكم ما عدا موظفي الإدارات العمومية المعتمدين من طرف إداراتهم طبق القانون.
ويجوز للمتقاضين في القضايا التي لا يوجب القانون تكليف محام بها أن ينيبوا عنهم بتوكيل خاص أصولهم أو فروعهم أو أزواجهم بعد الإدلاء بما يثبت صفتهم.
الفصل السابع و العشرون
يباشر المحامي مهنته منفردا أو بالاشتراك مع غيره أو ضمن شركة مدنية مهنية تخضع للتشريع الجاري به العمل.
الفصل الثامن و العشرون
يمنع على المحامين الشركاء أو المتعاملين لنشاطهم بمكتب مشترك نيابة أطراف تتعارض مصالحهم في قضية واحدة.
الفصل التاسع و العشرون
يجب أن يكون مكتب المحامي أو مجموعة المحامين لائقا بالمهنة وفي وضعية تضمن المحافظة على السر الصناعي ومستوفيا للأحكام والشروط التنظيمية التي تضبط بأمر.
ولا يجوز أن يكون للمحامي سواء كان يعمل منفردا أو بالاشتراك مع غيره أو ضمن شركة أكثر من مكتب واحد بتراب الجمهورية.
ويجب على المحامي إعلام العميد ورؤساء الفروع المعنية مسبقا بعنوان مكتبه ويكل تغيير يطرأ عليه.
الفصل الثلاثون
يجب على المحامي الذي يريد تقديم دعوى ضد محام أو اتخاذ إجراءات قانونية ضده أن يعلم بذلك رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص الذي يرجع إليه المحامي المطلوب.
وفي صورة امتنع عدد من المحامين بالجهة عن تقديم القضية ضد زميلهم فللمتقاضي أن يرفع أمره إلى رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص لتعيين من يتولى الدفاع عنه وذلك في أجل لا يتجاوز الأسبوع، وبانقضائه يمكن للمعني بالأمر استصدار إذن على عريضة في انتداب محام من طرف رئيس محكمة الاستئناف التي بدائرتها مقر الفرع المذكور.
وتعلق الآجال المتعلقة بسير الدعاوى من تاريخ رفع الأمر إلى رئيس الفرع إلى أن يقع البت فيه نهائيا.
الفصل الحادي و الثلاثون
لا يجوز للمحامي أداء الشهادة في نزاع أنيب أو استشير فيه ويجب عليه أن يمتنع عن أداء أية مساعدة ولو من قبيل الاستشارة لخصم موكله في نفس النزاع أو في نزاع مرتبط به إذا كان قد أبدى فيه رأيا لخصمه أو سبقت نيابته عنه فيه ثم تخلى عنها.
كما لا يجوز للمحامي النيابة على من تتعارض مصالحهم في قضية واحدة.
الفصل الثاني و الثلاثون
لا يجوز للمحامي أن يقبل النيابة في دعوى أمام قاض تربطه به قرابة أو مصاهرة حتى الدرجة الرابعة ولو وافق خصمه على ذلك.
وإذا كانت نيابته سابقة عن تاريخ التعهد فعليه وعلى ممثل النيابة العمومية أن يتمسكا بالترجيح المبينة أحكامه بمجلة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية أو مجلة الإجراءات الجزائية كما أنه يمكن إثارته من طرف كل من له مصلحة في ذلك.
الفصل الثالث و الثلاثون
إذا قرر المحامي التخلي عن النيابة في قضية ما، عليه أن يتقيد بأحكام التخلي المنصوص عليها بمجلة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية.
الفصل الرابع و الثلاثون
إذا طرأ على المحامي ما يحول دون قيامه بمهنته يعين رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص من يقوم مقامه مؤقتا في مباشرة قضايا موكليه إلى أن يوكل هؤلاء غيره ويقع إعلام المحكمة مع احترام حقوق المحامي أو ورثته.
الفصل الخامس و الثلاثون
المحامي مسئول طبقا لأحكام هذا القانون وغيره من القوانين فيما يرتكبه من أخطاء صناعية.
الفصل السادس و الثلاثون
ينتدب رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص أو من ينوبه أحد المحامين للدفاع عن من لم يجد من قبيل الدفاع عنه.
ويمكن للجنة الإعانة العدلية أو لرئيس المحكمة في الصور التي يسمح فيها القانون بذلك انتداب محام للدفاع عن أحد المتقاضين.
الفصل السابع و الثلاثون
على المحامي المنتدب مباشرة الدفاع على الوجه الأكمل وإذا طرأ عليه ما يحول دون قيامه بواجبه بنفسه تحتم عليه إعلام من انتدبه بذلك
ويجب عليه في الأثناء القيام بما تأكد من العمال التي تفوت بدونها الحقوق ولو بواسطة زميل له.
الفصل الثامن و الثلاثون
للمحامي المنتدب حق مطالبة منوبه بأتعاب المحاماة إذا زالت عنه حالة العسر.
الفصل التاسع و الثلاثون
يحجر على المحامي إفشاء أي سر من أسرار منوبه التي أفضى له بها أو التي أطلع عليها بمناسبة مباشرته لمهنته.
الفصل الأربعون
إذا وقع خلاف بين المحامي ومنوبه في أصل الأتعاب أو مقدارها أو ما بقي منها فلأحرص منهما رفعه إلى رئيس الفرع الجهوى المختص بقصد تقييم أتعاب المحاماة بعد إجراء البحث والتدخل ورئيس المحكمة الابتدائية التي بها مكتب المحامي يكسب هذا القرار الصيغة التنفيذية ولكل من الطرفين الطعن فيه طبق أحكام الفصل 71 وما بعده من هذا القرار وطبق أحكام مجلة المرافعات المدنية والتجارية المطبقة لدى حاكم الناحية.
وعلى المحامي أن يطلب تسعير أتعابه بواسطة رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص إذا كان ينوب مولى عليهم ولو لم يكن هناك نزاع.
الفصل الحادي و الأربعون
لا يجوز تخصيص المحامي مباشرة أو بواسطة عنوان كان بنسبة معينة مما سيصدر به الحكم لفائدة منوبه ويبطل كل اتفاق مخالف لذلك بطلاناً مطلقاً.
الفصل الثاني و الأربعون
لمن اناب محامياً الحق في إنهاء نيابته لكن يتعين عليه أن يدفع له مقابل أتعابه.
الفصل الثالث و الأربعون
يمكن للمحامي أن يحتفظ بالتقارير والوثائق التي حررها أو أعدها في نطاق نيابة وأن لا يسلم نسخاً منها إلى منوبه وعلى نفقته الخاصة إذا لم يقع خلاصة في أجرته.
غير أنه يجب عليه أن يرجع له الرسوم والوثائق التي سلمها له كلما طلب منه ذلك ولا حق له في حبسها إلا بإذن على عريضة من رئيس المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة إذا رأى في ذلك ضماناً لحقوقه.
ويجب عليه عند قبض أموال راجعة لمنوبيه أن يسلمها لهم في ظرف شهر على أقصى تقدير وعند التعذر يودعها بأسمائهم في صندوق الودائع والأمانات بالخزينة العامة في أجل لا يتجاوز عشرة أيام من انقضاء ذلك الشهر وله أن يخصم قبل الإيداع أجرته إذا كانت محل اتفاق كتابي أو مسعرة بصورة قانونية من قبل.
الفصل الرابع و الأربعون
على المحامي أن يحضر بنفسه أمام القضاء وله أن ينيب عنه من يراه من زملائه وتحت مسئوليته الشخصية.
للمحامي أن يعهد بمكتبه وتحت مسئوليته لمن أراد من المحامين المباشرين المرسمين بالقسم الأول أو الثاني من الجزء الأول بجدول المحامين وذلك بعد الحصول على ترخيص من رئيس الفرع الجهوي ولمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر وعليه أن يعلم منوبيه باسم المحامي الذي سيخلفه كما يتعين على رئيس الفرع الجهوي أن يشعر بذلك العميد والوكيل العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف التي يوجد بدائرتها مقر ذلك الفرع وعلى الوكيل العام المذكور إعلام وزير العدل بذلك.
الفصل الخامس و الأربعون
المحامي المباشر المتهم بارتكاب جناية أو جنحة أثناء القيام بأعمال مهنته أو بمناسبتها بحال وجوباً من طرف الوكيل العام على قاضي التحقيق الذي يتولى بحثه بنفسه أو بواسطة أحد زملائه.
ولا يجوز تفتيش مكتب محام دون حضور القاضي المختص قانوناً ولا يجري التفتيش إلا بعد إعلام رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص أو أحد أعضاء مجلس الفرع المذكور وتمكينه من الحضور.
وتسري هذه الأحكام على مكاتب الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين وفروعها.
وفي صورة التلبس يقوم مأمور الضابطة العدلية بكل الإجراءات التي تقتضيها هذه الصورة بما في ذلك التفتيش المذكور ما عدا استنطاق المحامي الذي يبقى من اختصاص القاضي المتعهد بالموضوع. ويعلم بالاتهام رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص الذي له أن يحضر الاستنطاق بنفسه أو بواسطة من ينيبه.
الفصل السادس و الأربعون
لا تترتب عن المرافعات الواقعة أمام المحاكم والكتابات المقدمة إليها أية دعوى من أجل السب أو الشتم أو القذف أو النميمة كما وقع تعريفها بكل من مجلة الصحافة والمجلة الجنائية إلا إذا ثبت سوء النية.
وإذا اقترف المحامي أمام المحكمة ما يستدعي مؤاخذته جزائياً فعلى القاضي المختص أن يحرر تقريراً فيما حدث يحيله على وكيل الجهوية الذي يتولى إنهاء الموضوع إلى الوكيل العام ليقرر في شأنه ما يراه بعد إعلام رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص.
وإذا كانت الجريمة المقترفة من المحامي تستهدف هيئة المحكمة فيمكن مقاضاته من طرف هيئة أخرى بعد استدعاء ممثل الفرع الجهوي المختص للحضور مع مراعاة مرجع النظر الحكمي.
الفصل السابع و الأربعون
يعتبر أعضاء مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين ومجالس الفروع الجهوية سلطا الجهوية  إدارية على معنى الفصل 82 من المجلة الجنائية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الرابع و الستون
يؤاخذ تأديبياً المحامي الذي يخل بواجباته أو يرتكب ما ينال من انحراف المهنة أو يجعل منها بسبب سلوكه فيها أو سيرته خارجها، ويمارس مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين سلطته التأديبية وذلك في جلسات سرية وبحضور نصف الأعضاء على الأقل ويتخذ قراراته بأغلبية الحاضرين.
الفصل الخامس و الستون
العقوبات التأديبية التي يمكن أن يستهدف لها المحامي هي الآتية:
1 ـ الإنذار.
2 ـ التوبيخ.
3 ـ الحط من قسم التعقيب إلى قسم الاستئناف.
4 ـ الإيقاف المؤقت عن ممارسة المهنة لمدة لا تتجاوز عامين.
5 ـ التشطيب على الاسم من الجدول لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أعوام.
6 ـ محو الاسم من الجدول بصفة نهائية.
ويجوز لمجلس الهيئة الوطنية المنتصب للتأديب الإذن بالنفاذ العاجل وذلك عندما يقرر الإيقاف أو التشطيب أو المحو.
الفصل السادس و الستون
يسقط حق التتبع التأديبي بمرور ثلاثة أعوام من تاريخ ارتكاب المخالفة التي لا تكتسي صيغة جزائية، وهذه المدة تخضع لعوامل القطع والتعليق المنصوص عليها بمجلة الإجراءات الجزائية في خصوص الدعوى العمومية.
وإذا كانت المخالفة تكتسي صفة جزائية، فإن التتبع التأديبي من أجلها يخضع لآجال السقوط المذكورة في مجلة الإجراءات الجزائية.
الفصل السابع و الستون
إذا نسب للمحامي ما يستوجب مؤاخذته تأديبياً فإن الشكايات والتقارير المتعلقة بذلك تحال على رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص.
ويتولى رئيس الفرع المذكور سواء بناء على تلك الشكايات أو بمبادرة منه أو بطلب من الوكيل العام إجراء الأبحاث الأولية بنفسه أو بواسطة من يعينه لهذا الفرض وفي أجل لا يتجاوز شهراً من تاريخ تلقي الإذن أو الشكاية يقرر الحفظ أو الإحالة على مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين لإجراء التتبعات التأديبية اللازمة، ويعلم بذلك الوكيل العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف التي بها مقر الفرع في بحر ثلاثة أيام من تاريخ القرار.
الفصل الثامن و الستون
إذا تقررت الإحالة طبق مقتضيات الفصل السابق يتولى العميد حال اتصاله بملف تأديبي إعلام المحامي المحال بواسطة رسالة مضمونة الوصول مع الإعلام بالبلوغ تتضمن التنبيه عليه بالحضور شخصياً أمام عضو مقرر لتلقي جوابه.
وبعد انتهاء الأبحاث يعين العميد موعداً لانعقاد المجلس يستدعى له المحامي بنفس الطريقة المبينة في الفقرة السابقة قبل الموعد بخمسة عشر يوماً على الأقل.
ويمكن للمحامي المحال على مجلس التأديب الإطلاع على الملف واستخراج نسخة من الوثائق المظروفة به وله أن يستعين بأحد زملائه للدفاع عنه.
وإذا أمسك المحامي المحال على التتبع عن الحضور أو الجواب فللمجلس مواصلة النظر والبت في الموضوع دون توقف على حضوره وذلك في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ التعهد.
الفصل التاسع و الستون
يتخذ مجلس توجيه نسخة منه إلى المحامي المعني بالأمر وأخرى إلى الوكيل العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف بتونس وثالثة إلى رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص في اجل لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما.
وعلى الوكيل المذكور إعلام وزارة العدل بذلك القرار وعلى هذه الأخيرة أن تعلم به كافة المحاكم.
الفصل السبعون
يمكن لمجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين بطلب من المحامي المؤاخذ تأديبيا، بعد قضاء نصف العقوبة على الأقل، إعفاؤه من بقية العقاب إذا توفر للمجلس ما يبرر ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الحادي و السبعون
يجوز الطعن استئنافا في القرارات غير التأديبية الصادرة عن مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين ومجالس الفروع الجهوية ورؤسائها وقرارات الجلسات العامة وإجراءات انعقاد لدى محكمة الاستئناف التي يوجد بدائرتها مقر الهيئة أو الفرع وذلك ممن له حق التصويت ومن الوكيل العام المختص وغيرهم ممن لهم مصلحة طبق أحكام الفصول التالية.
الفصل الثاني و السبعون
يجوز الطعن استئنافيا في قرارات الحفظ الصريحة أو الضمنية الصادرة عن رؤساء الفروع الجهوية من الوكيل العام لدى محكمة الاستئناف التي يوجد بدائرتها الترابية مقر الفرع الجهوي المختص.
كما يجوز الطعن في كل القرارات التأديبية الصادرة عن مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين، من الوكيل العام المذكور، ومن المعني بالأمر أو من أحد أصوله أو فروعه أو من قرينه وذلك في طرف شهر من تاريخ الإعلام بالقرار أو مضي الأجل المحدد لاتخاذه والاستئناف بوقف التنفيذ ما عدا في الصورة المنصوص عليها بالفقرة الأخيرة من الفصل 65 من هذا القانون.
ويمكن لمن ذكر ولعميد المحامين الطعن بالتعقيب في القرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف لدى المحكمة الإدارية في ظروف شهر من تاريخ الإعلام بها.
ويتعين على الوكيل العام المختص إعلام وزارة العدل بالقرارات الصادرة عن محاكم الاستئناف وعن المحكمة الإدارية وعلى وزارة العدل إعلام كافة المحاكم بالقرارات التأديبية.
الفصل الثالث و السبعون
على كاتب محكمة الاستئناف التي وقع الطعن لديها طبق الفصلين المتقدمين أن يوجه في ظرف أسبوع مطلبا إلى العميد أو رئيس الفرع الجهوي المختص لجلب الملف المتعلق بالقرار المطعون فيه، وعلى العميد أو رئيس الفرع المذكور إحالة ذلك الملف إلى كتابة تلك المحكمة في أجل لا يتجاوز خمسة عشر يوما وبانقضاء ذلك الأجل، يمكن للمحكمة أن تبت في الطعن دون توقف على ورود الملف الابتدائي.
الفصل الرابع و السبعون
للرئيس الأول لمحكمة الاستئناف المعنية الإذن بوقف التنفيذ العاجل المأذون به وذلك لمدة ثلاثة أشهر على أن يقع البت في مطلب الاستئناف خلال تلك المدة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الخامس و السبعون
يستخلص لفائدة صندوق الحيطة والتقاعد للمحامين عن كل قضية مدنية ما عدا قضايا النفقة وحوادث الشغل وقضايا العرف والمنح العائلية وعن كل قضية تجارية أو جزائية يقام فيها بالحق الشخص معلوم مرافعة يضبط مقداره بأمر ويستخلص في آن واحد مع معلوم النشر  ويخضع استخلاص معلوم المرافعة لجميع القواعد المتعلقة بأداء وترجيع واستخلاص معاليم التسجيل الموظفة على الأحكام والتي يضاف إليها ذلك المعلوم وجوبا.
الفصل السادس و السبعون
يتصرف مجلس الهيئة الوطنية في أموال الصندوق المذكور بالفصل السابق طبقا لقواعد تنظيمية وتسييره التي يتم ضبطها بأمر.

 الفصل السابع و السبعون
لا يتمتع بجراية التقاعد التي يدفعها الصندوق إلا المحامون المرسمون بالجدول والذين باشروا فعلا مهنتهم لدى المحاكم التونسية مدة ثلاثين عاما ويدخل في حساب مدة المباشرة الفعلية الفقرة التي قضاها المحامي في الخدمة الوطنية أو في تمرين بالخارج مرخص فيه من مجلس الهيئة الوطنية
الفصل الثامن و السبعون
يمنح التقاعد النسبي للمحامي إذا طلب بعد مباشرته الفعلية مدة عشرين سنة، وفي هذه الحالة تحسب جراية التقاعد على أساس جزء واحد من ثلاثين عن كل سنة عمل فعلي.
وإذا أصيب المحامي بعجز بدني أصبح بموجبه غير قادر على مباشرة مهنته وكان العجز ثابتاً فلمجلس الهيئة الوطنية إحالته على المعاش وجوباً ويمنح عندئذ جراية تقاعد كاملة.
كما أن للمحامي طلب إحالته على التقاعد الكامل.
الفصل التاسع و السبعون
تدفع لأرملة المحامي وأولاده القصر جراية يقدرها مجلس الهيئة الوطنية ولا يمكن أن يقل مبلغها عن نصف جراية التقاعد، إذا توفي المحامي وهو مرسم بأحد الجداول ويمكن تعديل هذه الجراية كل سنة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الفصل الثمانون
لا يجري العمل بالحد الأقصى للعمر المقرر للإلتحاق بمهنة المحاماة بالفقرة الثالثة من الفصل الثالث إلا بعد ستة أشهر من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية.
الفصل الحادي و الثمانون
يسمح بصفة إستثنائية للمدرسين في مؤسسات التعليم العالي المرسمين بجدول المحامي في تاريخ صدور هذا القانون بمواصلة الجمع بين المهنتين على أن يضبط أمر خاصيات نظام هذا الصنف من المدرسين.
الفصل الثاني و الثمانون
يتولى العميد المنتخب أو من ينيبه بصفة إنتقالية تنظيم إعادة إنتخاب أعضاء مجلس الهيئة الوطنية للمحامين وإنتخاب رؤساء وأعضاء مجالس الفروع الجهوية وذلك في أجل أقصاه ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ نشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية.
الفصل الثالث و الثمانون
ألغيت جميع النصوص المخالفة لهذا القانون وخاصة منها القانون عدد 37 لسنة 1958 المؤرخ في 15 مارس 1958 والمتعلق بضبط مهنة المحاماة عدا ما تضمنه الفصل 70 منه وكافة القوانين التي نقحته أو تممته.
ينشر هذا القانون بالرائد الرسمي للجمهورية التونسية وينفذ كقانون من قوانين الدولة.

----------

